# Payment options for landscaping jobs



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I am venturing into starting a small landscape business. I will be an LLC. I know there are several ways to receive payments. I don't want to use all of those options because that would get complicated. But I think I should at least have a couple options for customers.

I have a Yardbook account and can bill through there. That's one option.

I don't know what I think about PayPal.

My bank offers CC billing services, but I need to research the fees

What options should I avoid, do you think? Are there any foolproof options I'd be stupid not to use?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Cash is as foolproof as it gets, right?


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I would say there is cash, credit (could use square to accept credit cards through mobile devices in the field), or PayPal are all reputable methods for accepting payment. I have also paid for larger landscaping services through cashiers checks as well since I have daily limitations on all of my other payment options.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

There's also left arm and first born. (depending on your prices)


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Personally, I think that if a landscaping business accepts cash, personal checks, and credit cards that well over 95% of home owners will be able to make payments conveniently without complaints.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

PayPal and Square both have card swipers for in-person payment and both offer invoicing by email so customers can pay online. You can take checks if you want to deal with the hassle.

Cash is always best. If you don't claim it who's going to know? You might offer a discount for services paid in cash.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Keep in mind Paypal is not a banking institurion and does not have to folow regulations. They can do whatever they want with your money. And its not uncommon for them to do it.

id take checks and credit cards through you bank. That will be your best defense when a customer tries to screw you. If you use Paypal and a customer tries to screw you, the mediator will be some 20 year old kid in a cubicle in Palo Alto, California who will decide what to do based on how grumpy he is because mom did not make him a Hot Pocket and his vape battery is dead.


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been using PayPal as my payment processor since 2005 taking both credit card and PayPal payments and have hundreds of thousands of transactions and all things considered, I'd take them over processing payments through a bank in a heartbeat.

If we're talking about processing payments from lawncare customers we're most likely talking about accepting credit cards and it's the customer's credit card company that would be making the final decision on whether to side with you or the customer and not PayPal.

That being said, every payment processor is payor biased and it's nearly impossible to win a chargeback as the payee. Square seems to have a good chargeback protection policy. You're still going to lose the chargeback but they cover up to $250/month if it fits within their policy.

The good thing about taking money for landscaping is that it's all local so if a customer unjustly files a chargeback and wins you can always take them to small claims court.


----------

